# Media request for Surros using Ukraine for their journey



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Please take a look and contact David directly if you have anything to help him:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=280087.msg4853746#msg4853746

C~x


----------

